# Self Catering



## jeffco (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi All,

We are looking for self catering accomodation for a couple of weeks in May this year. Lower end of the market required as like most we are suffering from the interest rate cuts.

As this will be our 1st visit to Portugal we are open to suggestions on the areas to stay/visit.

It will also be a fact finding mission as we want to move on from SW France in the next year or so and Portugal is top of the list.

Any help/advice would be welcomed.

Regards

Mr & Mrs Jeffco


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Mr & Mrs Jeffco, welcome to the forum,

There is lots of self catering accomodation available in Portugal, not just in the tourist regions but all over the country, so you should be able to find a place or places to stay for your visit. try searching on the web for holliday homes in portugal or self catering accomodation, plenty of places will come up.

places away from the main tourist regions should be cheaper too.


----------



## patsy (May 8, 2009)

Hi jefco did you get sorted portugal is a great place and very calm try looking in the silver coast area its very nice patsy


----------

